# What do u think about this mix?



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

This is what I currently feed my mice so far:
4 parts rolled oats
3 parts barley
3 parts hamster mix
2 parts low fat dog kibble
1 part millet
1 part sunflower seeds
1 part mix seeds( safflower, pumpkin, flax seed, etc.)

Is this sound good to you? Or should I add something more to this mix?


----------

